# Anyone Here With Helenarou Sterile Subs?



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I've seen some happy owners of Helenarou sterile subs posting on other sites, they look nice, claim to be built on ETA 2824 and other Swiss movements, but the prices are seemingly amazingly low. I'm wondering if anyone here has one, likes it, has pictures of it, etc.

In case the hint wasn't strong enough, please post pics. (And what happened to the "How to post pics" pinned topic? I can't seem to find it. :huh Thanks.


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

From memory, somebody on here had a sterile 'deepsea'.

I looked at the website and I think the guy sell sterile stuff out the front door and fakes out the back.

I'd be wary of the Swiss movement claim, if they are selling knock offs I doubt honesty is high up on their agenda.

As my memory is currently addled with snow and cold forgive me if I've got the company mixed up with somebody else but I'm sure it was them.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

mr teatime had one , i think shawn liked it but like all his other watches he soon got bored and passed it on still on the forum though somewhere.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I've got a sterile Helenarou PAM style watch, if anyone wants to know about it????

Rob


----------



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

Barryboy said:


> I've got a sterile Helenarou PAM style watch, if anyone wants to know about it????
> 
> Rob


Yep, here it is:

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=59710&st=0&p=605045&hl=Helenarou%20&fromsearch=1&#entry605045


----------



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

I've got an MM, but I'll probably be sent to Coventry just for admitting that so don't let on to anyone will you :lookaround:


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

suggsy said:


> Barryboy said:
> 
> 
> > I've got a sterile Helenarou PAM style watch, if anyone wants to know about it????
> ...


Yep, that's the one! Don't know about the Helenarou Sub lookey-likey but I think the PAM tribute (good word, that...) is a decent enough watch for its price point.

Rob


----------



## silverflyer (Feb 9, 2009)

I have just finished putting one of their Sub Kits together and I am very pleased with it, it's a good product.

Used a Tissot 2824-2 movement that I bought on't t'ebay for Â£37. the kit cost Â£81 + p&p, so for about Â£125.00,

I have a very good quality Sub Homage with no names and a very smooth Tissot movement.

I am saving the bracelet and using a NATO Bond strap that I bought from Roy at RTL, will post some photo's

in a day or two.

Planning on doing a Seadweller next.

Bruce


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Helenarou sterile subs, sounds like a desease.


----------



## silverflyer (Feb 9, 2009)

It is , but I don't know where I caught it!


----------



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

Barryboy said:


> suggsy said:
> 
> 
> > Barryboy said:
> ...


Ok, I'm sure this is a very stupid question but if you dont ask...

Why do people call PaNerai PAMs?

I'll await the abuse....


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

yeah, had one, liked it, flipped it 

the deepsea homage was a great watch, but, it was the merc hands that did it for me.......if its the one with the ETA in then it is a pucka one....i wasn't sure at first, so took it to my watchmaker to give it the once over. Its not decorated, and is just the standard ETA out of the packet. Its the 2836 - 2 which is slightly bigger in size then the 2824-2, but it ran like a dream. Helen does do an asian version ETA for around $100 cheaper, and i had one of those to, and they are like night and day....the asian "ETA" wasn't as nicely finished as the 2836, but again was a decent runner. im constantly surprised at the quality of these asian clone movts that they put in these watches...so if i was to do it again then i would go for the asian one......however, the bracelet was way better on the deepsea......


----------



## Jack83 (Aug 4, 2009)

Seems to stand for PAnerai Model and is used for describing the model number PAM312 etc.



86latour said:


> Barryboy said:
> 
> 
> > suggsy said:
> ...


----------



## silverflyer (Feb 9, 2009)

I said I would post some pic's of the one I have just finished for myself.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

:clapping:


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Not bad looking, that.

Sigh, another one for my list


----------



## tissotman (Nov 28, 2010)

silverflyer said:


> I said I would post some pic's of the one I have just finished for myself.


is that a ceramic bezel on there ?


----------



## silverflyer (Feb 9, 2009)

tissotman said:


> silverflyer said:
> 
> 
> > I said I would post some pic's of the one I have just finished for myself.
> ...


Yes it is.


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

OOPS - Too many windows open! I withdraw...


----------

